# Foaling now...Mulligans



## srpwildrose (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.marestare...?alias=mulligan

She is up and down and pawing....gotta be soon.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, she was just begining to push when I tuned in. Got to see it happen. A lovely little pinto filly. Congrats to Mulligan's run.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice mare, easy foaling. Congrats on a pinto filly.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 4, 2012)

Another pretty filly.


----------



## cassie (Mar 5, 2012)

congrats on a gorgeous new filly! how exciting for you!


----------

